# $10,400,000 For Garbage



## Billy_Kinetta

Thankfully, I do not run in such artistic circles.  

John McEnroe sells Charles Manson-inspired painting for $10.4M


----------



## Weatherman2020

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Thankfully, I do not run in such artistic circles.
> 
> John McEnroe sells Charles Manson-inspired painting for $10.4M


Modern art is an attack upon civilization in my view.  

Reminds me of when a woman won the Laguna Arts festival painting contest only to then say her 2 year old daughter did it, ah ah on you.

Or the sidewalk statues in Germany. Garbage crews thought they were part of the trash pick up and took them all to the landfill.


----------



## WinterBorn

Weatherman2020 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I do not run in such artistic circles.
> 
> John McEnroe sells Charles Manson-inspired painting for $10.4M
> 
> 
> 
> Modern art is an attack upon civilization in my view.
> 
> Reminds me of when a woman won the Laguna Arts festival painting contest only to then say her 2 year old daughter did it, ah ah on you.
> 
> Or the sidewalk statues in Germany. Garbage crews thought they were part of the trash pick up and took them all to the landfill.
Click to expand...


An attack on civilization?   I have seen plenty of art that I think is garbage, but an attack on civilization?


----------



## Weatherman2020

WinterBorn said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I do not run in such artistic circles.
> 
> John McEnroe sells Charles Manson-inspired painting for $10.4M
> 
> 
> 
> Modern art is an attack upon civilization in my view.
> 
> Reminds me of when a woman won the Laguna Arts festival painting contest only to then say her 2 year old daughter did it, ah ah on you.
> 
> Or the sidewalk statues in Germany. Garbage crews thought they were part of the trash pick up and took them all to the landfill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attack on civilization?   I have seen plenty of art that I think is garbage, but an attack on civilization?
Click to expand...

A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.


----------



## WinterBorn

Weatherman2020 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I do not run in such artistic circles.
> 
> John McEnroe sells Charles Manson-inspired painting for $10.4M
> 
> 
> 
> Modern art is an attack upon civilization in my view.
> 
> Reminds me of when a woman won the Laguna Arts festival painting contest only to then say her 2 year old daughter did it, ah ah on you.
> 
> Or the sidewalk statues in Germany. Garbage crews thought they were part of the trash pick up and took them all to the landfill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attack on civilization?   I have seen plenty of art that I think is garbage, but an attack on civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
> The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.
Click to expand...


It is not even close to the majority of art produced.    Yes, there are some fringe elements.  But that does not really do much to society.


----------



## Weatherman2020

WinterBorn said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I do not run in such artistic circles.
> 
> John McEnroe sells Charles Manson-inspired painting for $10.4M
> 
> 
> 
> Modern art is an attack upon civilization in my view.
> 
> Reminds me of when a woman won the Laguna Arts festival painting contest only to then say her 2 year old daughter did it, ah ah on you.
> 
> Or the sidewalk statues in Germany. Garbage crews thought they were part of the trash pick up and took them all to the landfill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attack on civilization?   I have seen plenty of art that I think is garbage, but an attack on civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
> The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not even close to the majority of art produced.    Yes, there are some fringe elements.  But that does not really do much to society.
Click to expand...

The fact modern "art" even exists, let alone how it is pushed into public view by the left is an assault upon society.


----------



## eddiew37

Weatherman2020 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I do not run in such artistic circles.
> 
> John McEnroe sells Charles Manson-inspired painting for $10.4M
> 
> 
> 
> Modern art is an attack upon civilization in my view.
> 
> Reminds me of when a woman won the Laguna Arts festival painting contest only to then say her 2 year old daughter did it, ah ah on you.
> 
> Or the sidewalk statues in Germany. Garbage crews thought they were part of the trash pick up and took them all to the landfill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attack on civilization?   I have seen plenty of art that I think is garbage, but an attack on civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
> The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.
Click to expand...

Lichtenstein....Wynn bought a painting of his for 50 million


----------



## Weatherman2020

Some local "art" paid for by John Q. Public:

$200K:






$339K:





The funny thing with "The Bars" is due to a California law they had to pay the "artist" a $123,000 bribe to allow them to finally remove them.


----------



## WinterBorn

Weatherman2020 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I do not run in such artistic circles.
> 
> John McEnroe sells Charles Manson-inspired painting for $10.4M
> 
> 
> 
> Modern art is an attack upon civilization in my view.
> 
> Reminds me of when a woman won the Laguna Arts festival painting contest only to then say her 2 year old daughter did it, ah ah on you.
> 
> Or the sidewalk statues in Germany. Garbage crews thought they were part of the trash pick up and took them all to the landfill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attack on civilization?   I have seen plenty of art that I think is garbage, but an attack on civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
> The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not even close to the majority of art produced.    Yes, there are some fringe elements.  But that does not really do much to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact modern "art" even exists, let alone how it is pushed into public view by the left is an assault upon society.
Click to expand...


Yep.  There is a lot of weird art out there.   But the effect it has on the majority is minimal to nonexistent.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Weatherman2020 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I do not run in such artistic circles.
> 
> John McEnroe sells Charles Manson-inspired painting for $10.4M
> 
> 
> 
> Modern art is an attack upon civilization in my view.
> 
> Reminds me of when a woman won the Laguna Arts festival painting contest only to then say her 2 year old daughter did it, ah ah on you.
> 
> Or the sidewalk statues in Germany. Garbage crews thought they were part of the trash pick up and took them all to the landfill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attack on civilization?   I have seen plenty of art that I think is garbage, but an attack on civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
> The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not even close to the majority of art produced.    Yes, there are some fringe elements.  But that does not really do much to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact modern "art" even exists, let alone how it is pushed into public view by the left is an assault upon society.
Click to expand...

/---/ I paint and study classical art like the Old Dutch Masters and Hudson River art. There has always been modern art. What was modern in 1700 is now classical. what is considered garbage now may be classical in 400 years.


----------



## WinterBorn

Weatherman2020 said:


> Some local "art" paid for by John Q. Public:
> 
> $200K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $339K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing with "The Bars" is due to a California law they had to pay the "artist" a $123,000 bribe to allow them to finally remove them.



Suppose these art pieces had not been paid for by taxes.   Do you think you would have paid less in taxes?


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Some local "art" paid for by John Q. Public:
> 
> $200K:


Impressing. What is this supposed to be and what kind of "art" is this ?


----------



## Weatherman2020

WinterBorn said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some local "art" paid for by John Q. Public:
> 
> $200K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $339K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing with "The Bars" is due to a California law they had to pay the "artist" a $123,000 bribe to allow them to finally remove them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose these art pieces had not been paid for by taxes.   Do you think you would have paid less in taxes?
Click to expand...

I always knew you lefties never cared about the poor.


----------



## WinterBorn

Weatherman2020 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some local "art" paid for by John Q. Public:
> 
> $200K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $339K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing with "The Bars" is due to a California law they had to pay the "artist" a $123,000 bribe to allow them to finally remove them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose these art pieces had not been paid for by taxes.   Do you think you would have paid less in taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always knew you lefties never cared about the poor.
Click to expand...


Nice attempt at diverting the topic.   I asked a very simple question.  You gave a very nice non-answer.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Cellblock2429 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern art is an attack upon civilization in my view.
> 
> Reminds me of when a woman won the Laguna Arts festival painting contest only to then say her 2 year old daughter did it, ah ah on you.
> 
> Or the sidewalk statues in Germany. Garbage crews thought they were part of the trash pick up and took them all to the landfill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An attack on civilization?   I have seen plenty of art that I think is garbage, but an attack on civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
> The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not even close to the majority of art produced.    Yes, there are some fringe elements.  But that does not really do much to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact modern "art" even exists, let alone how it is pushed into public view by the left is an assault upon society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ I paint and study classical art like the Old Dutch Masters and Hudson River art. There has always been modern art. What was modern in 1700 is now classical. what is considered garbage now may be classical in 400 years.
> View attachment 181862
Click to expand...

Art requires a talent.  The OP painting can be done by anyone who breathes.


----------



## Desperado

What is that saying?   A fool and his money are soon parted


----------



## WinterBorn

Weatherman2020 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> An attack on civilization?   I have seen plenty of art that I think is garbage, but an attack on civilization?
> 
> 
> 
> A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
> The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not even close to the majority of art produced.    Yes, there are some fringe elements.  But that does not really do much to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact modern "art" even exists, let alone how it is pushed into public view by the left is an assault upon society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ I paint and study classical art like the Old Dutch Masters and Hudson River art. There has always been modern art. What was modern in 1700 is now classical. what is considered garbage now may be classical in 400 years.
> View attachment 181862
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Art requires a talent.  The OP painting can be done by anyone who breathes.
Click to expand...


And some art looks like it was created by a 5 year old, but is highly regarded by many circles.

Look up Bather by Picasso.


----------



## Cellblock2429

WinterBorn said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
> The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not even close to the majority of art produced.    Yes, there are some fringe elements.  But that does not really do much to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact modern "art" even exists, let alone how it is pushed into public view by the left is an assault upon society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ I paint and study classical art like the Old Dutch Masters and Hudson River art. There has always been modern art. What was modern in 1700 is now classical. what is considered garbage now may be classical in 400 years.
> View attachment 181862
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Art requires a talent.  The OP painting can be done by anyone who breathes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think plenty of art could be done by almost anyone.
> 
> Like:
Click to expand...

/---/ I see it in art classes when self taught painters attend. Not a clue about color, perspective, proportion or composition yet they say everyone loves their work. Yeah because no one wants to hurt your feelings.
The Art Composition Rules You Should Be Using in Your Paintings


----------



## eflatminor

I would argue the only art that is truly garbage is that art which is involuntarily funded through taxes.  THAT is an attack on society.

This painting is, eh.  I've no problem with modern art.  If you like it, that's all that matters.  I don't dislike this painting inspired by a monster, but I wouldn't bid on it either.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Thankfully, I do not run in such artistic circles.
> 
> John McEnroe sells Charles Manson-inspired painting for $10.4M



Here is what a POTUS had to say about modern art.

A few months back he invited me to come to his studio. We were standing around talking, when all of a sudden he said to me, “Do you want to see me earn twenty-five thousand dollars before lunch?” “Sure,” I said, having no idea what he meant. He picked up a large open bucket of paint and splashed some on a piece of canvas stretched on the floor. Then he picked up another bucket, containing a different color, and splashed some of that on the canvas. He did this four times, and it took him perhaps two minutes. When he was done, he turned to me and said, “Well, that’s it. I’ve just earned twenty-five thousand dollars. Let’s go to lunch.”


He was smiling, but he was also absolutely serious. His point was that plenty of collectors wouldn’t know the difference between his two-minute art and the paintings he really cares about. They were just interested in buying his name.

I’ve always felt that a lot of modern art is a con, and that the most successful painters are often better salesmen and promoters than they are artists. I sometimes wonder what would happen if collectors knew what I knew about my friend’s work that afternoon. The art world is so ridiculous that the revelation might even make his paintings _more _valuable! Not that my friend is about to risk finding out


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Weatherman2020 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I do not run in such artistic circles.
> 
> John McEnroe sells Charles Manson-inspired painting for $10.4M
> 
> 
> 
> Modern art is an attack upon civilization in my view.
> 
> Reminds me of when a woman won the Laguna Arts festival painting contest only to then say her 2 year old daughter did it, ah ah on you.
> 
> Or the sidewalk statues in Germany. Garbage crews thought they were part of the trash pick up and took them all to the landfill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attack on civilization?   I have seen plenty of art that I think is garbage, but an attack on civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
> The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not even close to the majority of art produced.    Yes, there are some fringe elements.  But that does not really do much to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact modern "art" even exists, let alone how it is pushed into public view by the left is an assault upon society.
Click to expand...


With all due respect- do you expect no more art to be created? The last Supper was modern art the day it was completed.


----------



## midcan5

"Serious art is where difficult, complex questions get made urgent and human and real; and the political climate in the USA right now is so ugly, unreflective, selfish, jingoistic, and materialistic that serious art has probably never been needed more." David Foster Wallace

Just another circle jerk of right wingers hating, this time art is their target. What a bunch of snowflakes. I wonder if they liked Trump's portrait paid for by his dishonest foundation. Trump sure knows how to play his fans.  Follow along boys and girls. LOL 

This is the portrait of Donald Trump that his charity bought for $20,000


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

midcan5 said:


> "Serious art is where difficult, complex questions get made urgent and human and real; and the political climate in the USA right now is so ugly, unreflective, selfish, jingoistic, and materialistic that serious art has probably never been needed more." David Foster Wallace
> 
> Just another circle jerk of right wingers hating, this time art is their target. What a bunch of snowflakes. I wonder if they liked Trump's portrait paid for by his dishonest foundation. Trump sure knows how to play his fans.  Follow along boys and girls. LOL
> 
> This is the portrait of Donald Trump that his charity bought for $20,000



$20,000 for charity is a far cry from $10,400,000 to hang on a wall.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some local "art" paid for by John Q. Public:
> 
> $200K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressing. What is this supposed to be and what kind of "art" is this ?
Click to expand...

/----/ In about 100 years ask your great grand kids. They will probably pay a hefty price to see it in a museum.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some local "art" paid for by John Q. Public:
> 
> $200K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressing. What is this supposed to be and what kind of "art" is this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ In about 100 years ask your great grand kids. They will probably pay a hefty price to see it in a museum.
Click to expand...

No doubt, because civilization is imploding.  They'll probably be paying to see people fight to the death in an arena too.


----------



## Weatherman2020

BuckToothMoron said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern art is an attack upon civilization in my view.
> 
> Reminds me of when a woman won the Laguna Arts festival painting contest only to then say her 2 year old daughter did it, ah ah on you.
> 
> Or the sidewalk statues in Germany. Garbage crews thought they were part of the trash pick up and took them all to the landfill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An attack on civilization?   I have seen plenty of art that I think is garbage, but an attack on civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
> The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not even close to the majority of art produced.    Yes, there are some fringe elements.  But that does not really do much to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact modern "art" even exists, let alone how it is pushed into public view by the left is an assault upon society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect- do you expect no more art to be created? The last Supper was modern art the day it was completed.
Click to expand...

Please learn what modern art is.
And it's not because it was created in your lifetime.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Gotta be the biggest Wheres Waldo ever


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some local "art" paid for by John Q. Public:
> 
> $200K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressing. What is this supposed to be and what kind of "art" is this ?
Click to expand...


Sculpture, School of Hyper-realism.

"Turd Rising:  San Francisco 2017"


----------



## HenryBHough

Modern art has value!

It proves, beyond all doubt, the adage about fools and their money.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Weatherman2020 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> An attack on civilization?   I have seen plenty of art that I think is garbage, but an attack on civilization?
> 
> 
> 
> A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
> The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not even close to the majority of art produced.    Yes, there are some fringe elements.  But that does not really do much to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact modern "art" even exists, let alone how it is pushed into public view by the left is an assault upon society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect- do you expect no more art to be created? The last Supper was modern art the day it was completed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please learn what modern art is.
> And it's not because it was created in your lifetime.
Click to expand...


You missed my point weatherboy. Many artist are not recognized as great until many years after their death, generations later.  The cliche “starving artist” is a cliche for a reason.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Weatherman2020

BuckToothMoron said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civilizations art is a window into its soul.
> The crap being passed off as art the last 5 decades is a corruption of our society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not even close to the majority of art produced.    Yes, there are some fringe elements.  But that does not really do much to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact modern "art" even exists, let alone how it is pushed into public view by the left is an assault upon society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect- do you expect no more art to be created? The last Supper was modern art the day it was completed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please learn what modern art is.
> And it's not because it was created in your lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed my point weatherboy. Many artist are not recognized as great until many years after their death, generations later.  The cliche “starving artist” is a cliche for a reason.
Click to expand...

And you missed my point. Art has to be involving some talent that at least 5 people on the planet lack first.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

WinterBorn said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some local "art" paid for by John Q. Public:
> 
> $200K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $339K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing with "The Bars" is due to a California law they had to pay the "artist" a $123,000 bribe to allow them to finally remove them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose these art pieces had not been paid for by taxes.   Do you think you would have paid less in taxes?
Click to expand...

Nope...not one red cent. The fact that tax dollars are going toward art is an abuse of the commons.


----------

